# you want to see the cookies I made?



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys , I just made some cookies and I didn't burn my kitchen :aktion033: :chili: 

here is the link that Susan sent me since I've lost it. thanks Susan for telling us about the show and sending me the link again  ( *update, crunchy peanut butter made sparkey sick, please use creamy* )

*before picture ( just in case I have no after pictures  )*
[attachment=36148:100_6257s.jpg]

[attachment=36149:100_6253s.jpg]

*and they didn't burn this time, here is after :*
[attachment=36150:100_6260s.jpg] 

Sparkey LOVES them :biggrin: I had a few too. I didn't use the carob. I don't cook at all but I think these were easy enough for even me. 

*something smells good :biggrin: don't mind my haircut, it is half done*  
[attachment=36151:100_6234s.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They look great Fay - glad the kitchen is still intact ..

That's a load of cookies for Sparkey Boy ... I bet he's all excited.

I love the way you don't cook but just manage to cook for the Sparkster :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Those look great! I bet they taste pretty good. I have made Punky peanut butter apple cookies and when I take them to the park to share with our doggie friends the people like them too.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, they look wonderful!! You did an awesome job! :aktion033: :aktion033: Now I have to try these. Did you roll them out and then cut them with a cookie cutter? It looks like the recipe makes a lot. Can you freeze them? I am really impressed! :aktion033: :aktion033: Now I can't wait to try them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those cookies do look great. I may just have try making Bogie some.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I love the way you don't cook but just manage to cook for the Sparkster :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033:[/B]


 thank God he can't complain :smrofl: 




> Did you roll them out and then cut them with a cookie cutter? It looks like the recipe makes a lot. Can you freeze them? I am really impressed! :aktion033: :aktion033: Now I can't wait to try them.[/B]


 yes, I rolled it to a thin layer ( not like the recipe says ) then use the cookie cutter. I made half of everything and still is a lot. I'm going to freeze them, I've frozen other cookies and they were ok.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They look great Fay :aktion033: Sparkey is one lucky boy :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They look good enough to eat! Good job Fay!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, they look delicious!!! Great job!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They look yummy!!  Great job! I don't cook much either and when I do, it is usually for the fluffs! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Those look great! I bet Sparkey was drooling while they were baking.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

They look yummy!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice job, Fay. Cooking, knitting, computer guru - what's next for you to conquer??  Oh yeah, I forgot grooming Sparkey - you are very talented, my friend!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, do you sell them Faye?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The girls always love it when I bake cookies for them, so I know that they will certainly be enjoyed by Sparkey. They look great. :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> wow, do you sell them Faye?[/B]


 Nooooooooo !!!!! :new_shocked: :smrofl: I'm sure there are many people that make them better. but it is really easy just 5 minutes and you don't have to use the cookie cutter. maybe I should quit my job and open a doggie bakery  if someone is thinking of a new business that would be a good one. I wish we had a little doggie bakery in the mall.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow those look at those! :w00t: You did a good job! :chili: I have bone cookie cutters. I can't wait to make some! I wonder where I can get some carob?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a lucky boy Sparkey is!!! Now Ben and Emma want me to bake for them! Good job...the cookies look yummy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They look fabulous! Faye, you're good at everything you try!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They look great!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome job, Faye!!!!!!!! They look incredible!! What a good mom you are!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Those look yummy Fay :aktion033: . Now I'm feeling like a bad mommie.  Boo & Hannah have to eat greenbeans & Sparkey Boy is enjoying homemade cookies. I did copy the recipe though & soon as they lose the weight they put on over the winter,I'll give it a try.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Those are awesome looking! I'm very impressed.
Rolling out dough and baking is a big deal. 
Can't believe you don't cook but take something like that on.
Sparky is so loved. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone, a little update, Please if you try this make it with *creamy peanut butter* not chunky. sparkey got sick and diarrhea and the peanuts are coming out like they went in. I only give 2 a day and after a week he can not digest them at all. so I guess it is good for big dogs but not malts with sensitive tummy. just wanted to let you guys know  we haven't given him any for 3 days and they are still coming out :shocked:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thanks everyone, a little update, Please if you try this make it with *creamy peanut butter* not chunky. sparkey got sick and diarrhea and the peanuts are coming out like they went in. I only give 2 a day and after a week he can not digest them at all. so I guess it is good for big dogs but not malts with sensitive tummy. just wanted to let you guys know  we haven't given him any for 3 days and they are still coming out :shocked:[/B]



Poor Sparkey boy - Fay, when you told me he was sick a couple of days ago and I asked you if he ate anything strange and we laughed at a possible lizard (joke) ... my next question was going to be the batch of cookies you made but I thought it week or so had passed and he was fine ..

Sparkey is just like a baby - give him a hug from me :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Poor Sparkey boy - Fay, when you told me he was sick a couple of days ago and I asked you if he ate anything strange and we laughed at a possible lizard (joke) ... my next question was going to be the batch of cookies you made but I thought it week or so had passed and he was fine ..
> 
> Sparkey is just like a baby - give him a hug from me :wub:[/B]


 ok thanks, but maybe in a couple of days  

but seriously I should just stay away from the kitchen :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

does Sparkey have reactions to just peanuts usually? because Coby loves peanuts and it has never caused him indigestion or anything.. so I was planning on making it w/ chunky peanut butter if i were to make this, which look so good btw! i must find bone shaped cookie cutters!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> does Sparkey have reactions to just peanuts usually? because Coby loves peanuts and it has never caused him indigestion or anything.. so I was planning on making it w/ chunky peanut butter if i were to make this, which look so good btw! i must find bone shaped cookie cutters!![/B]


 well Sparkey is very sensitive , I can't feed him anything new. a wise friend told me it could be the milk in there. he can not have any cheese, cottage cheese, eggs, milk stuff like that. I didn't even think about that before :blush:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Sparkey, hope it wasn't the cookies. I haven't made any yet, but I'll be sure to use the creamy peanutbutter. I don't tolerate whole peanuts at all, messes with my tummy everytime. But creamy is fine. Boo has a sensitive tummy, Hannah can eat anything. I did order a bone & paw shaped cookie cutter, but maybe I better use a different recipe. Thanks for letting us know about Sparkey & I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> They look fabulous! Faye, you're good at everything you try![/B]


Not to change the subject but I just wanted to let you know how cute your dog is, I have his picture saved in my picture file so when I go to the groomers I can show her the picture and tell her thats how I want Roscos hair to look like, except his hair on his ears aren't as long as your dog, but other than that its the perfect picture to show to the vet and I cant wait for roscos hair on his ears to get that long. How long did it take for his ear hair to get that long? He's absolutely the cutest thing ever oh except for my Rosco.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I made this yesterday, finally! I decided to go ahead with the chunky peanut butter since Coby doesn't seem to have problems digesting peanuts when he steals them from my dad at least once a day! He loved the cookies! I tried some and it was really bland and before I had a chance to tell my family, my dad and my mom came in and had one and told me it was the worst batch of cookies I've ever made! LOL! So I told them that was fine because it wasn't for them! They couldn't believe I went to the store and bought organic whole wheat flour just to make coby cookies and not for the rest of the family! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Now that I've heard that the chicken jerkey I buy for Bianca is no good I thought I might try these cookies. She loves peanut butter so she might like these. Just looked over the ingredients. Does anyone know what carob chips are? Can they be found at the supermarket? Sorry, but I've never heard of them.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Ooohhhh! Annika & I made these yesterday! The boys just love them! We used creamy peanut butter, and no carob chips (didn't have any!) Also, we used bottle caps to cut them out with, I couldn't find my cookie cutters, and these are just the right size. Snowball & Charlie give this recipie two-paws up!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*WOW, they look really good!! Great job you did there, I know Sparkey enjoyed them!

Hmmm, perhaps I might try to make them.....

Marie & the Boys*


----------

